# No diagnosis but suspect Hashi's



## maverickuk (Sep 3, 2014)

Hey guys,

I'm a 34 year old guy living in the UK. Since 13-14 years of age I've suffered with pretty extreme fatigue, especially mentally, though physical fatigue is getting worse.

I wake up feeling like HELL. Body aches and I feel drugged up. It's not on and off, I feel this way every single day, although later in the day I feel a little better, I still feel exhausted 24/7. In April of this year, I quit a well paid job I loved, as I was just too exhausted to continue.

*Other symptoms*


Unless I calorie restrict, I gain weight. 
I am almost always cold, if it's remotely cool, my fingers and feet will be like ice. If I walk in to the sea, my feet literally cramp and hurt badly. 
I generally feel happy, I have a lot to be happy about. Yet I am an emotional roller coaster and often suffer anxiety. Though, if it wasn't for 5-HTP, this would be much, much worse than it is these days.
I ache a fair bit, especially in the mornings and mainly my lower back. 
Really odd reaction to florescent lights. I walk in to a bright store and within minutes, my eyes are red and sore. If I stay in too long, I end up feeling weak and sick. Very strange I know.
Chemical sensitivities, especially face creams, I can only use basic but expensive moisturisers. 
etc etc etc...

3 years ago I finally got a Dr who listened enough to run tests. I had a Thyroid test, can't remember which, but my thyroid levels were the low end of normal and therefore no further tests were carried out in that regard. I then had a positive Lupus coagulant test and then 2 positive ANA tests, but Lupus was ruled out due to my knees not being sore.

While the Dr was convinced my issues were autoimmune related and I myself already knew that, but after no diagnosis for Lupus, she tried to diagnose me with Chronic Fatigue, which just felt was a complete cop-out, especially with my thyroid levels being far from optimal and my symptoms closely matching that of thyroid issues. As they'd given up on me, I haven't been to the doctor for almost 3 years now.

The more I research, the more convinced I become that I have issues with my thyroid and due to the 2 positive ANA, perhaps Hashi's.

I recently found a doctor online that specialises in alternative medicines and autoimmune disease, they are based in the US, so we met over Skype, I explained my symptoms and they were convinced that my issues were thyroid related and adrenal fatigue. They prescribed me over $300 in supplements, which I don't have the list of handy, but I do know one of them is Iodine.

It's only been a week and in some respects I have felt a little better but some mornings I actually feel worse, maybe coincidence I don't know anymore. I'd remembered reading about Iodine not being good for those with Hashi's, so today I have stopped taking the Iodine and will monitor how I feel in the coming days/weeks, just incase this is making me worse.

I also recently eating started a raw food, vegan diet, green smoothies and lots of fruit, I feel like I am wasting my life trying to get well. I just wish I had a more solid direction to take, a diagnosis for whatever is wrong with me but in the UK I struggle to get a doctor that gives a crap. Any advice on direction, how to get a doctor to listen or anything else would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

SUGGESTED TESTS
TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin and Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

As I read through; I did have the fleeting thought of Lupus but also thyroid. We often have more than one issue, unfortunately!

The "definitive" test for Lupus is Anti-dsDNA. Did you have that test?

Also, the tests listed above might be helpful to sort through this and I also strongly suggest an ultra-sound of your thyroid given your gender and your age.

Glad you are here and I hope we can be helpful.


----------



## maverickuk (Sep 3, 2014)

Hi Andros, I didn't have that test, no. Just the lupus coagulant, which then led on to the ANA test which was positive and then another just to double check which was also positive. I was then sent to a rheumatologist who give my knees a squeeze and said "it's not Lupus", that was literally the end of that.

I will take a look at these tests and perhaps pay for them privately if I need to. Is there a reliable place I can send a blood sample to for the tests? Or anybody know of a good private clinic in the UK?

Thanks for the warm welcome!


----------



## maverickuk (Sep 3, 2014)

Also; and sorry for asking so many questions, are there any supplements that will help support/normalise my thyroid function prior to me getting a diagnosis? I am just so desperate to feel awake and get my career back on track, it's so stressful feeling like this and not having doctors take you seriously.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

The only question one should be sorry for is the one unasked. LOL!

Okay, use the link for labtestonline listed above to look up Anti-dsDNA, C3 and C4 (complimentary tests) so you can be informed. We have many from the UK here so I hope they can direct you to a lab that is affordable.

And to be frank with you, the only thing you can do right now is try to eat healthy, do not smoke or drink alcohol. Taking care of your body will allow it to take care of you. In the meantime, you would push for definitive diagnosis not only for the lupus but thyroid as well.

Then we can reassess. I am sure we will all be glad to jump into the foray on your behalf!

Others will offer their opinions on your questions as well.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

tests for lupus
http://lupus.webmd.com/tc/antibody-tests-for-lupus-topic-overview
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Histologic diagnosis of Hashimoto's
http://emedicine.medscape.com/article/120937-diagnosis
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Hashimoto's Hurthle cells
http://www.pathconsultddx.com/pathCon/diagnosis?pii=S1559-8675(06)71549-2
(Copy and paste into your browser)

http://www.thyroidmanager.org/chapter/hashimotos-thyroiditis/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Here's more "stuff!"


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Just want to chime in and caution everyone to be wary of internet doctors selling supplements. *Supplements do NOT resolve autoimmune diseases.*

MaverickUK: Please, I don't mean to be critical of healthcare in the UK, but from what I've seen on other forums, patients in the UK are given minimal care. You need to push hard for your doctors to order the tests that Andros mentioned above.


----------



## maverickuk (Sep 3, 2014)

Thanks Andros, I will check those links out too.

CA-Lynn, it's odd, in some respects our healthcare is great but it all depends on the problem. Once you don't fit the mould, you really struggle to get Doctors to pay attention and that is exactly what I have experienced since this started. Now I know about these tests, I can push harder.

In regards to supplements, I don't believe diet/supplements can cure autoimmune disease as such, but I do believe our diet and deficiencies etc can make matters much worse.

The doctors that I spoke to believe that vaccinations are a big cause of autoimmune disorders and for me at least, it makes perfect sense. The timings etc are spot on. But I guess who really knows?! Nobody yet, autoimmune diseases are still somewhat of a mystery.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

UK Thyroid patient advocacy
http://www.tpa-uk.org.uk/thyroid_hormones1.php
(Copy and paste into your browser)

You are most welcome!


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Vaccinations the cause....... No way. That's been proven false over and over again.

Remember those fraudulent records about autism [claiming that vaccinations caused autism]?


----------



## maverickuk (Sep 3, 2014)

I have read lots of independent studies showing strong links with autoimmune disorders and vaccines. Let's not forget the current stance is "we don't know what causes autoimmune disease". Is it REALLY is the officials interest to prove that the vaccines they've been forcing on us, are exactly what's making us sick?

Out of all the evidence, theories, vaccinations is the one that rings most true for me. I had a Hep B vaccine at 13 and my life has never been the same since. Constant chronic fatigue.

Of course, coincidences happen, but you'll find thousands of people online who also share very similar experiences and coupled with several leading immunologists pointing to vaccines, I wouldn't be so quick to dismiss it.


----------



## maverickuk (Sep 3, 2014)

Fwiw I am skeptical of the medical field and drug companies.

I don't mean to start a debate on the subject, but bear in mind that "they" the pioneers, are IMO the ones independently trying to find the cause of autoimmune disease and who at least give a small crap about our health.

Just reading how vaccines are created and looking at the history of vaccines and the problems they've caused makes me shudder. But I appreciate not everybody will share the same beliefs/concerns.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

I hate the link feature here, otherwise I'd post a number of URL's that refute the claims that vaccines cause autoimmune diseases.

We do know, however, that strep and staph infections can act as the trigger and open the gate to any number of autoimmune diseases, IF you have a genetic predisposition for it.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

In some cases, that may be true given many have genetic predisposition to autoimmune diseases.

Because in triggering antibodies, autoantibodies can also be triggered. The 2 processes go hand in hand.

Humble opinion but I will stand by that opinion!


----------



## maverickuk (Sep 3, 2014)

Right. I think there's likely multiple triggers for those of us generically predisposed.

I've no doubt there's tons of studies that refute the claims that vaccines are a trigger and I'll bet my life if you dig deep enough, they will be one way or another funded by the drug companies.

Incidentally, the doctor I seen also mentioned staph infections as a trigger.

Vaccinations are essentially injecting virus in to our bodies, but with that we are also injected with traces of the hosts DNA, among other things and to me, it seems quite logical that this could be a trigger.

I said all my life that this started at 13 and I never put 2+2 together. Then I watched a video on YouTube by Dr. tent called the exploding autoimmune epidemic or something along those lines and the timeline of my vac and symptoms are spot on. It's worth a watch even if you're sceptical.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Frankly, it would border on stupid [nothing personal] for people to not take vaccines. Vaccines have prevented high mortality diseases. To forego getting vaccines based on some theoretical, unproven hypothesis., would undermine all the good that vaccines have done over the years.

I'm sure there is corruption between the pharmaceutical companies and [in the US] the FDA and other licensing bodies. Still, at the end of the day there's still no proof that one causes the other.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Can you post that link for us?

You know what? ANYTHING can be a trigger; just depends on the individual's response to that "anything!" For women, giving birth is a trigger. A loss of a loved one.

That said, I am glad though that we do have vaccines for many many horrible illness' have been put on the bench as they say!


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Well, well, well.....Dr. R. E. Tent is a chiropractor. YOu can visit his website at

http://www.diversehealthservices.com

Note all the vitamins and supplements they sell online from their website.

The one and only chiropractor I went to years ago told me he could cure my diabetes for a package deal of 12 sessions. It was a VERY quick visit.


----------



## maverickuk (Sep 3, 2014)

I don't see ANY issue with him being a Chiropractor, just because yours was crap, doesn't mean they all are.

The video is here:


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

The problem is that an overwhelming number of chiropractors are wanna-be doctors who didn't make it......and far too many have found that selling drugs and supplements afford a good lifestyle.

Consider this review on yelp.com and search for Randall Tent and read the 1 star review.

Tent told the patient to cut out dairy and gluten and to buy a bunch of supplements they sold.....and after the patient spent quite a bit of money the chiropractor tells him that "That's one area they don't know much about."


----------

